# Big layout in your basement when you die or move...



## CF-DRG (Apr 13, 2020)

I kind of thought about this as i was working on mine ( layout) that is built into my basement ( old furnace room , 15' x 11' ).. I went to the local land fill and witness someone tossing out sections of a layout ( broke my heart ) . Don't know the particulars (death, moving , or maybe a rebuild ), but it got me thinking about what my family should do with mine should I pass away ( old age or even a car crash tomorrow ).. I don't want to leave my wife with the burden of what to do with this "thing" now ( by the way she loves my layout and helps with scenery when she can).. Just wondering what other modelers have stated in there wills what should or can be done with there layouts...


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm leaving my wife train stuff to deal with. She's leaving me her sewing room.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My house will come with a dedicated train room on the ground floor.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

We have gone to a lot of collections with huge layouts, upon the death of a model railroader.
Usually, we get a call from the widow or family memeber. And usually, no one in the family wants or is interested in the trains, and wants them gone. One widow said that if we hadn’t come, she was going to get the whole thing thrown in the dumpster….

Of course, we will take the locomotives and cars, but, depending on the construction of the layout; table, legs, trackage, etc, we will try to salvage most of it….there is always a market for everything….but if the layout is cheaply constructed, or sloppily done, it gets sawn up and discarded….buildings, vehicles, people, etc, are salvaged, and the rest gets dumped….

Such is the nature of the hobby….one man’s dream layout is another man’s junk pile….


----------



## miracleworker (Mar 23, 2021)

Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nothing specific in my will. Everything goes to my wife (or my kids if she goes first). I do have a detailed inventory of trains which includes “value” of most items. And I have a separate write up that includes advice on what to do with stuff including trains when I pass. I listed a few train auction places and said to expect maybe half of the “value” when sold at auction.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

CF-DRG said:


> I went to the local land fill and witness someone tossing out sections of a layout ( broke my heart ) .


I’ve dumped a big layout before. It’s hard, but remember, life is the journey, not the destination.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

This is probably the biggest issue with this hobby. What the heck do you do with all this stuff?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Doesn’t matter what the will says…..it all depends on what the person who it’s willed to does with it….and like I said, most people get rid of the trains, at least in my/our experience….

And even if it’s ‘valued” at a given price, it’s only worth what someone is willing to pay….as is everything in life….


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

if the items were in a trust, that could spell it out. that's probably not worth it unless you have a valuable collection.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Pass it on, if possible. Otherwise, instruct those disposing of your 'assets' to junk 'em. Into the dumpster they go...every last scrap.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've written on this subject before. We have read the posts,
here on the Forum, of those who have inherited trains and had no idea of how
to dispose of them. It should be a major concern for those
of us older folks. When it became obvious to me
that I could no longer take care of, or even operate my room size layout,
I decided to sell it. I knew my heirs would not be prepared to dispose
of the trains in a favorable manner. It seemed that the right thing to do 
was to take care of the problem myself. I advertised the layout with
pictures and inventory in Craigslist...Jacksonville and Orlando sites...
and was very lucky to hear from two serious shoppers. 
The ultimate buyer took the whole shebang...including benchwork. I even got the
amount that I expected. It was comforting to know that the layout
went to a home that can enjoy it as I did, and that neither I, nor my
heirs would face the problem of disposing of it.

As experienced hobbyists, we know the value of our layout...
we know the difficulty a layman would
have selling it...so it seems the right thing to do. When you reach
that time of life when it's no longer possible to do what needs to be
done with your trains...you should make arrangements to sell or donate
them. You'll be doing your heirs a major favor.

Don

Don


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Severn said:


> if the items were in a trust, that could spell it out. that's probably not worth it unless you have a valuable collection.


It shouldn't matter if it's a trust, whoever the Successor Trustee is does whatever he/she wants as Hobo stated.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

My wife knows some of my friends that she could call, should the unthinkable happen ( I croak without a throttle in my hand ). Plus I build all of my layouts (so far) on modular tables, which can be disassembled with a very minimal of work. And, I am going to start downsizing my collection within the next few years. I woke up a few years ago out of my model train stupor, took a look around, and decided.......... I got WAY too much shi....... err, stuff.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I am lkeaving the house as is to my three boys. They can do what they want with my layout, trainroon, workshop and the 
collection" of model trains and such and tools there. I hgave left instructions on how to sell the layout by themselves or to a broker along with the names of severla borkers, and have the name of a contractor who gave an estimate of convert the trainroom back to a third floor apartment as it was when I started in on it 20 years ago, and a savings account with more than enough in it to cover that and everything else the house needs.. They can do what they will.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

This is honestly something I’ve not ever thought about. My dad and one brother are into the hobby, but they would oversee what to do with it. Knowing my brother, a local train club would be contacted to see if anyone there would want it, or assist in disassembly of it. Whether it ends up in a private home, or a local museum or part of a business, or local hospital, I’m sure it would find a new owner. My preference would be a local club taking possession of it and donating it to a childrens hospital lr one of the clubs younger members.
But I’m mid 40s with a heart condition, and my new layout just getting started so don’t rush me.

On a related note, years ago (1980s) the Smithsonian wanted George Sellios to will his early layout to them. As it has grown substantially since then, I wonder if they still want him to?


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)

Everyone should have or know a good attorney especially expertise with estate planning. When a person is older and still mentally competent they should plan out who/where gets what. It would be best to downsize as you get older and get to see where things go.
We have a dump site 3 miles from here we use about once a week. In the summer a lady who works there was standing beside a large antique chest. I asked what's in it? She said a guy just dropped it off, his Dad passed, truck was way too heavy tossing in dumpster. We looked inside. It was filled completely with his Dad's baseball card collection!  
All organized...I kept some of them...wished I had taken the whole thing but didn't have my truck. 
It had to be worth $thousands. Lots of cards were sealed and had a rating stamp...lot's were autographed. 


Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I think it could matter in a trust if someone wants to make a stink about it. Which except for the most rare model in the world probably, won't be an issue. I wonder what the most rare model in the world is?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If someday I reach a point where I can no longer enjoy my layout, then I will deal with it.

If, as is more likely, I go before I reach that point, my wife and children can divide it, sell it, give it away, scrap it, whatever they want. I'll be beyond caring at that point.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Severn said:


> I think it could matter in a trust if someone wants to make a stink about it. Which except for the most rare model in the world probably, won't be an issue. I wonder what the most rare model in the world is?


All the ones I own….


----------



## yankeejwb (Nov 30, 2021)

I have a family member who is building a layout and has always loved the hobby, so I have told my wife to let him have it. She might keep a couple items for sentimental value, but I’ve also told her to sell whatever she or her cousin doesn’t want on eBay.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Unless its modular, it will probably be disposed of if not wanted. I had to do this for a neighbor. Not fun. And unless you have great stuff, most will not pay top doller for it, as we allready know. I removed the train boards and took off the track and buildings , then tossed the board and scenery. Boxed everyrhing up, pained and fixed the wiring in the basement so they could aell the house. I still have my neighbors trains from 8 years ago. No one wanted to pay the family the money the PO said they were worth. The storage got to be too much money for the widow. I kept them in storage for them. And still have them today.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure my many train friends will be happy to come and help my wife and/or kids dispose of all the trains and the layout.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

A relative of mine passed recently and although he knew that he didn’t have much time left, I don’t think he realized how little time he had. He left many things undone, but one thing he did do was make arrangements with a funeral home and establish a trust to pay for those arrangements.

A person accumulates a lot of stuff in a lifetime be it trains, coins, stamps, guns, cars, etc. Unless you have plenty of advanced warning of your demise, you are going to leave a “burden” for your loved ones. 

Forget the trains. The most important thing you can do to reduce that burden is to plan and pay for what to do with your remains. Dying is expensive. Planning and paying for a funeral are not things you want to leave to your grieving loved ones.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)

My Dad (rip) never had life insurance. When people asked why he said "When I die I want it to be a tragedy".

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

My layout is being built with my wife and anybody else that wants to contribute in sections so it can easily be moved. Except for a couple of engines and a few pieces of rolling stock every thing is on the cheap. (Snag it on it's way to the trash.) When I’m done with it, it can finish the journey to the trash for all I care. I'm building for the enjoyment of the building and doing it through salvaging makes it even more fun. In short, whoever inherits it can do as they please.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I told my family to do whatever they want to do with…..tossing it isn’t a big deal (it’s only “stuff”). I love my train stuff, hopefully one of my sons keep a piece or two as a memento. For me, as I get older, I want to get rid of stuff, I spend to much effort (and time/money) in organizing my stuff….cheers🎅☕🍩


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Take heed to post #24. Wise advice. I just went through this last week. In 2015 my mother had a stroke. In 2016 I bought her a funeral as per attorney advise. Cost over 8600 dollars. I found out on a prepaid there are things they cannot charge you for. Not prepaid they can charge you for certain things. My mother passed Dec 8, 2021. I still had to pay $1745. That is over ten grand. Nothing fancy. I am not seeking sympathy, she was over 91 and she was done.


Lehigh74 said:


> A relative of mine passed recently and although he knew that he didn’t have much time left, I don’t think he realized how little time he had. He left many things undone, but one thing he did do was make arrangements with a funeral home and establish a trust to pay for those arrangements.
> 
> A person accumulates a lot of stuff in a lifetime be it trains, coins, stamps, guns, cars, etc. Unless you have plenty of advanced warning of your demise, you are going to leave a “burden” for your loved ones.
> 
> Forget the trains. The most important thing you can do to reduce that burden is to plan and pay for what to do with your remains. Dying is expensive. Planning and paying for a funeral are not things you want to leave to your grieving loved ones.


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

I lost two layouts, over the years. One to a move, the other to a cranky fire inspector. He felt I was blocking a fire exit...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hmmm, up here, no fire inspectors come to single family homes unless they are requested….


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Mine came to my apartment complex...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Apartments, yes…..I guess many people don’t have the privilege of living in a single family, detached home….my bad….


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

I'm on the younger side so hopefully my wife doesn't have to deal with this for some time. I turn the big 4-0 next year. Although my job is dangerous (first responder) and statistically takes years off my life expectancy I hope I have 40+ years. We don't have any kids either but I'm sure I can get one of my nephews interested in the hobby... Plus who knows in 30-40 years I may loose interest but I like to think I'll be even better at this hobby


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

afboundguy said:


> I'm on the younger side so hopefully my wife doesn't have to deal with this for some time. I turn the big 4-0 next year. Although my job is dangerous (first responder) and statistically takes years off my life expectancy I hope I have 40+ years. We don't have any kids either but I'm sure I can get one of my nephews interested in the hobby... Plus who knows in 30-40 years I may loose interest but I like to think I'll be even better at this hobby


I'm on a similar situation (begrudgingly a few years ahead, turning 42 next month) and in a high risk career (Although my last deployment is coming up and retirement right around the corner, I'll probably end up in a desk job!).

My grandfather recently past and going through their stuff with my parents and siblings was a great trip down memory lane abs a good way to say goodbye. Don't underestimate that experience! Yes, it was work, a lot of it. They lived through the depression and WW2, so they saved EVERYTHING! I'm sure some stuff of unknown value for scrapped or sold off cheaply as we just couldn't take all of it. But I wouldn't trade that week for anything. 

Right now my kids are enjoying the trains with me and we are making memories. If I still have this stuff when I go I hope they will enjoy the trip down memory lane going through it all. Hopefully they keep done of it, even just to keep on a shelf as a keepsake. If not, that's fine too. 

I tend to have a lot of hobbies, so they will have a lot to go through. I'm a car guy, so lots of tools, some parts, etc. I also do crafting of various sorts, so lots of wood working tools and supplies, paints, resin, etc. 

I imagine as I age the stockpiles will dwindle, but they will have plenty to go through. One thing my grandparents did was to write our names on things they wanted us to have. That simplified things somewhat. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

cfurnari said:


> Mine came to my apartment complex...


I'm curious, was the layout not inside your apartment and somehow blocking a common area?


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

nope, entirely in my dining area, inside my apartment. its size kinda blocked the rear exit.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

In that case I can see the fire inspector suggesting for good reason that you clear it but I don't understand how he can mandate it inside your apartment or even what authority he had to go in there. I understand apartment buildings are multiple dwellings and that could be the explanation but it does seem like an over reach. Just saying.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)

I would have told the fire inspector not to worry...if there was an apartment fire they'd have a NEW back exit.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It works like this, at least in San Diego and other California cities. High Rise developments above a certain number of units are required to conduct annual tests of all fire detection, suppression and notification (in unit PA) systems. The building code requires primary and secondary exits from each unit based on the units square footage. The annual tests are witnessed by a fire marshal, all units are entered and inspected for compliance. There are also in unit plumbing inspections every two years to comply with insurance underwriting conditions.
My layout was built in modules offsite and then reassembled in the train room. It could be separated into modules and removed from the room if desired, it would take a lot of work. My "post Tom" arrangements are essentially the same as Lee Willis posted back on the first page. My son definitely wants the layout, the collection, the house and, of course, the money.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have never herd of fire inspecters being alowed to enter living spaces (units) that are allready built and occupied, unless its like a condo or home sale. Other places may be diffrent, but most adopt the uniform fire code.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

State and local regulations add to the Uniform Code, at least for high rise developments. Our building and all other similar buildings in San Diego are tested and inspected annually. We have owned our unit since the building opened 12 years ago. I definitely prefer a fire marshal witness the building testing rather than some of the low bid contractors I have worked with.
As far as secondary exits go, temporary obstacles like moving boxes are not an issue. It is only a permanent structure, like a storage cabinet built blocking an exit that is a problem.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I belive you, but like I said never have herd of it. And this is kind of my job in nj. Inspections, yes, testing of the systems, yes. Common areas, yes. Entering a apartment, never. They consider it the same as entering a single family home. Its a no ,no. But thats here. And tbh, i thought our rules were stricter then cal.


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

this was an every few year look. Usually, it was related to a sale of the property, or change of property owners insurance. we all had small terraces. When I moved in, propane grills were allowed. Anyway, at some point, the owner decided that they wanted to reduce their insurance premium. they disallowed propane grills...they never had an issue, but if they disallowed, they could get a lower premium. I suspect the inspection, included a building, and fire inspector, who decided the size of the layout was hard to get around, in an emergency. pain in the ***, but hey...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> It works like this, at least in San Diego and other California cities. High Rise developments above a certain number of units are required to conduct annual tests of all fire detection, suppression and notification (in unit PA) systems. The building code requires primary and secondary exits from each unit based on the units square footage. The annual tests are witnessed by a fire marshal, all units are entered and inspected for compliance. There are also in unit plumbing inspections every two years to comply with insurance underwriting conditions.


You have presented yet another reason I would never want to live in California!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

We do not have any trains there and almost no personal things. I could never live in one of those condominium developments, we are only using the place about 4 days/month when meeting up with our family. Some of the augmented annual, five year and 10 year inspections and preventative repairs being considered since the Miami collapse are going to be a challenge to pay for. 
It is understandable those not living in California do not want to move here and an increasing number of Californians are leaving. Fortunately we have a single family house where the layouts and the train collection are located. My son will get the house and all contents, the SD condo will be sold after our demise.


----------



## AlastairLC (Jul 18, 2021)

My wife and I recently purchased a house with a large train layout in a specially designated room. The prior owner took it with him. When I decided to build a layout there he said that he wished he knew I was into model trains as he would have let me have it. I reflected that had I known that I still would not have wanted it. For me the fun is in the building, not just running trains on someone else’s layout.
Which raises the question, “What do I do when it’s finished?”


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have thought about this a great deal and decided that sometime in my 80's (now in early 70's) that I will start to sell off most of my collection. That could happen sooner if I start to become disabled or a bit later if I still enjoy excellent health in my 80's but the plan is still to sell off most of it. Yes I realize something sudden could happen to me at any time and in that case my youngest daughter (also my executor) has instructions to contact a broker and get what she can. My wife wants no part of having to dispose of everything. Any of these scenarios could have widely varying outcomes and I just hope that a dumpster is not one of the potential avenues of disposal. My thoughts are that one buyer is not likely for forty some locos, plenty of rolling stock, transformers, accessories and 650 feet of Gargraves track so selling it piece by piece is probably the best solution. Might even be interesting although not nearly as much fun as acquiring all of it has been.


----------



## mrmustang1933 (Mar 30, 2015)

They will need 3 tractor trailers to get rid of all my junk... I told my wife as for all my train stuff... It might take you a while but just sell it on Ebay... Or get in touch with a local club and I know they with take it... LOL..

MERRY XMAS


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Selling three truckloads of stuff on eBay may take a lifetime…..


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

We are a group of about 20 modellers that hang around together. We have a pack that the others will help the widows dispose of the collections fairly if no family members wants it. We range in age from 44 to 75 but luckily we only lost 1 member so far. 

We get together almost every Saturday at my place (I am most central and the wife promised me a painful death if we have one this weekend....) but, we are mates and we drink coffee and talk trains from 2pm till late, rain or sunshine. Started impromptu when 2 organised a meet at my place about 4/5 years ago. The group have grown since. 

Then one day my wife had no coffee left in the house, lost her cool and made this glas jar. We decided not to add swearing to it too...😇 It's only a gallon jar...🤣


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I am 79 years old and still working. I have been in model trains for about 7-8 years. I plan to "retire" in a couple months. I dabble in three scales; O-gauge, HO, and N. I have more O gauge than anything. I am just completing my 4th o-gauge layout. When it is finished, I plan to sell off all the rolling stock, track, accessories, etc. (I do enjoy working eBay). As the O-gauge gear is sold off, I plan to build a HO layout on the same table/s. I will need to buy some more track and turnouts, but selling the O-gauge will make that possible. After I exhaust the HO scale, I will sell off the HO and set up the N-scale. I know this is opposite of logical in that the older you get, the bigger the stuff needs to be. Right now we live in a big house with a full basement with two train rooms downstairs. When and if we downsize, I can take the N-scale with me. I would like to find a person like minded with me that I could partner with in setting up a table at a couple train shows and selling out. My only concern about doing a train show is leaving with less than you went with.


----------



## mrmustang1933 (Mar 30, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Selling three truckloads of stuff on eBay may take a lifetime…..


LOL


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

"To all the trains I loved before.........."


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

"Selling three truckloads of stuff on eBay may take a lifetime…"

Nope. I've done it in less then a month.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think the point was that the family may not be as savvy selling stuff on e bay. I wouldnt want to do it. Then comes the testing , cleaning and boxing up of things. Its really more of a burden then you may think. So, a collector will come in , give them 500 bucks for your prized stuff. Then leave you with hiring someone for 2000 bucks to get rid of the rest of it.


----------



## DalesParts (Jun 26, 2021)

sjm9911 said:


> I think the point was that the family may not be as savvy selling stuff on e bay. I wouldnt want to do it. Then comes the testing , cleaning and boxing up of things. Its really more of a burden then you may think. So, a collector will come in , give them 500 bucks for your prized stuff. Then leave you with hiring someone for 2000 bucks to get rid of the rest of it.


I get it. But one learns a lot about model railroading when buying and selling. I love to buy old collections. (may the engineers RIP) I love finding that occasional nugget of model gold. I can gold hunt without hiking down to my dad's old gold claim and getting wet.


----------



## Digitalbill (Oct 4, 2020)

I am building a new layout for retirement, planning it all in modular sections, should be easy to remove and re-set up.
A little extra planning goes a long way


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Digitalbill said:


> I am building a new layout for retirement, planning it all in modular sections, should be easy to remove and re-set up.
> A little extra planning goes a long way


If , I rebuild mine, and I think I will. I may just put 2k in a box next to it. With a peice of glass and a hammer. In case of emergencies break glass. Lol. That may be easier then to make it modular. And cheaper too! I really do think the main thing is to make sure your familly knows , you had fun with your toys and thats its up to them to dispose of it. And that you really dont care how its done. From what I see is that people get upset going through the stuff as it triggers memories and that they feel shorted when people offer them less value then what the PO put on it. So , it may not be about the atually money, its the emotional attachment to it.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

CF-DRG said:


> I kind of thought about this as i was working on mine ( layout) that is built into my basement ( old furnace room , 15' x 11' ).. I went to the local land fill and witness someone tossing out sections of a layout ( broke my heart ) +


Know what you mean. A couple times in my life I moved and was saddened to watch the train layout plywood taken away by the trashman. It's a sad feeling, especially a couple years ago when I downsized from a large house with a basement full of trains to a small condo.


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Everyone should have or know a good attorney especially expertise with estate planning. When a person is older and still mentally competent they should plan out who/where gets what. It would be best to downsize as you get older and get to see where things go.
> We have a dump site 3 miles from here we use about once a week. In the summer a lady who works there was standing beside a large antique chest. I asked what's in it? She said a guy just dropped it off, his Dad passed, truck was way too heavy tossing in dumpster. We looked inside. It was filled completely with his Dad's baseball card collection!
> All organized...I kept some of them...wished I had taken the whole thing but didn't have my truck.
> It had to be worth $thousands. Lots of cards were sealed and had a rating stamp...lot's were autographed.
> ...


I wonder if there is a backstory for someone to do something so foolish.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Feb 2, 2021)

Dave NYC 1962 said:


> I wonder if there is a backstory for someone to do something so foolish.


My thought is the younger people don't care.
My parents collected antique clocks, 94 yo Mom still lives at home. When she passes I'll probably bring one here, but the rest sold at estate sale probably. I would never throw out things of value to someone. 
A friend has a moving business. A 20s woman inherited her grandparents home. When my friend arrived she had thrown everything down basement steps. One thing I salvaged was a Chippendale bureau.









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The back story is once your dead, no one cares about the stuff that you liked. Thats basicly it. Like said above, if they can sell it they will, if it takes time to sell it will be trashed. Cherish your own stuff while you can.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

AlastairLC said:


> My wife and I recently purchased a house with a large train layout in a specially designated room. The prior owner took it with him. When I decided to build a layout there he said that he wished he knew I was into model trains as he would have let me have it. I reflected that had I known that I still would not have wanted it. For me the fun is in the building, not just running trains on someone else’s layout.
> Which raises the question, “What do I do when it’s finished?”



Demolish and rebuild of course!!!!!


----------

